# Could the pet store have sold me a pregnant female????



## Megara (Feb 7, 2013)

One of my new girls in the sorority i just started...she is huge ..i think she might be pregnant..could that happen??? ...and what should i do..if anything??


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

Huge can be many different things. If she is, it's not like it matters. Lady bettas don't get pregnant, just filled with eggs.


----------



## Megara (Feb 7, 2013)

oh..ok...she is definitely filled with eggs....but this will resolve its self then??


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, bettas do not get pregnant, fertilization and incubation happens externally. 

Eggbound (filled with eggs) and bloated or constipated are two different things. Egg binding usually takes care of itself when it isn't serious, and in more serious cases fasting for a few days can solve the issue.


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

Pregnancy is defined as the incubation of a growing person/animal/being. In this case, it is external which means there is no living being (is it a fetus for fish too?).

Like Matt said, if it's not serious, she will just absorb them. Can you provide a picture? "Huge" isn't the same for everyone.


----------

